

Keep it Simple and Stupid: JSONML?  - astrec
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Keep-it-Simple-and-Stupid.aspx

======
mlLK
comments related: [http://thedailywtf.com/Comments/Keep-it-Simple-and-
Stupid.as...](http://thedailywtf.com/Comments/Keep-it-Simple-and-Stupid.aspx)

